# Any Advice On Catching A "Cargo Flight"/cheap flights



## xBarbie In Bondagex (Jan 11, 2009)

I hear their cheap and easy to catch, any knowledge, advice, tips, hints, tricks, fucking anything? Im lookin to head to Greece in the beginning of march and I don't have much cash. Any other advice on cheap air travel or travel in Europe is welcome to! Thanx!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2009)

i had a really good experience with http://airtech.com, they're pretty cool. it's just a standby flight thing, was pretty cheap.

i recommend AVOIDING http://airhitch.org... they were a super pain in the ass.


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 12, 2009)

how does standby work? do you just pick a plane with a empty space for really cheap to where ever you want?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 20, 2010)

*bump*

I would like to know more about this as well


----------



## dysaster (Jan 22, 2010)

I was planning the same thing or trying to go on a boat for free or really cheap. i started checking flights to europe to see how cheap they get on Orbitz.com and i found from philadelphia to frankfurt, Germany on March 4th 2010 for $285 one way. I am also hoping to go to Greece in the near future, let me know how it goes. I would also like more info on this type of thing.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 24, 2010)

dysaster said:


> I was planning the same thing or trying to go on a boat for free or really cheap. i started checking flights to europe to see how cheap they get on Orbitz.com and i found from philadelphia to frankfurt, Germany on March 4th 2010 for $285 one way. I am also hoping to go to Greece in the near future, let me know how it goes. I would also like more info on this type of thing.



I i were low on cash, i wouldn't go to Frankfurt Am Main, because the fucking airport is like ~100km from the city, bus cost 16euro one way, its a fucking big city and hard ... You still can pretend to be stupid american and go with trains without tickets from frankfurt thrue germany...

As for flights inside europe try www.ryanair.com you can find pretty good bargains

By the way if you end up in Britain in march/april message me. Ill be staying there for a long time ...


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah ryanair or easyjet are really cheap ways to fly in europe, also hitching is easy so long as you dont have an ass load of ink.


----------



## dysaster (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, if I am there I will definitely let you know.


----------

